# aMsn + winks = caca



## sin1193 (2 Juillet 2007)

J'essaie d'inclure des winks (clins d'oeil) dans aMsn O.97 (programme rêvé, c'est le paradis) mais il faut des fichiers en "untitled.mco" et tous les winks que je télécharge sont en "untitled.exe".
Quelqu'un aurait il une solution.


----------



## PascalBS38 (3 Juillet 2007)

Les winks c'est du format .swf (Flash player).

Si tu as la version 0.97 RC1 de Amsn le plugin est deja installe et actif (tu dois avoir une icone avec in F dans la fenetre de conversation si c'est la cas). 
Il faut juste parametrer le plugin wink dans ams pour que Safari ouvre les winks et avoir le plugin Falshplayer dans Safari bien sur.

Va dans le menu principal de amsn et click sur "ajout/... plugin" (de memoire car la je suis au boulot sur PC). Click ensuite sur winks (qui doit etre en bleu si actif) et va dans parametre (je crois).
Entre "open" dans l'espace "Commande du lecteur SWF" et
Entre "-a Safari" dans l'espace "argument du lecteur SWF"

J'ai eu cette info ce matin d'un des concepteur de amsn, mais je n'ai pas encore essayer. Je ne sais pas si il faut mettre les "" ou pas....

Si ca marche tu le met sur le post, ca peut servir a plein, de gens


----------



## PascalBS38 (5 Juillet 2007)

J'ai essaye  ca marche

Ce qu'il faut faire:
Entre open dans l'espace Commande du lecteur SWF et
Entre -a Safari dans l'espace Argument du lecteur SWF

Donc:
Amsn + winks = OK OK OK OK OK OK OK OK


----------



## fifi26 (31 Août 2007)

Bonjour

Et apr&#232;s, tu les trouves o&#249; les winks ???

C'est peut-&#234;tre une question b&#234;te mais je d&#233;bute en messagerie instantan&#233;e  

Merci


----------



## snooooopy (24 Juillet 2008)

yop 
si tu cherche des des winks ....  ( en .mco directement si c'est pas la classe)
http://leremix.free.fr/msn/galerie/winks/index.php





moi j'arrive pas a les installer .... je les place des ~/.amsn/winks   mais marches pas ...


----------



## dacamel974 (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Pour ce qui est de l'ouverture avec Safari, pas de problèmes ça marche. Mais si je souhaite l'ouvrir directement avec Flash Player, qu'elle est la commande à rentrer svp?

Merci beaucoup


----------

